# blocks, slots & lvm + Systemd...

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

kämpfe immer noch mit lvm2 und updates....

Anscheinend gibt es ein overlay mit gepatchtem lvm2 - siehe diesen thread. Damit sollten die Partitionen beim Boot-Vorgang wieder automatisch eingebunden werden...

Allerdings kann ich das nicht finden... Weiß da jemand mehr?

Außerdem habe ich einen Block, den ich nicht beseitigen kann:

```
[blocks B      ] <kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.50:4 ("<kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.50:4" is blocking kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1)                 

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  (kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                       

  (kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kspaceduel-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                       

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/klines-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kolf-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                             

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/klickety-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksnakeduel-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                      

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                   

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kmahjongg-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/palapeli-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kubrick-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                          

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/killbots-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                      

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kfourinline-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                      

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/lskat-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                            

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kapman-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kreversi-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                     

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/katomic-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                          

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/bovo-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                             

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kblackbox-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kmines-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kpat-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                             

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kiriki-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksudoku-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                          

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/granatier-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/konquest-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/knetwalk-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ktuberling-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kollision-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kbounce-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kajongg-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksirk-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/bomber-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kblocks-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdiamond-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kigo-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksquares-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kshisen-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/knavalbattle-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Die beteiligten Pakete (kbreakout, libkdegames, kdegames-meta) habe ich einzeln entfernt und upgedatet. Das hat funktioniert. Aber das world-Update (emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world) hat den Block wieder gebracht. Woher das kommt ist mir nicht klar...

Der letzte Punkt sind die vielen Slot-Installationen, die meiner Ansicht nach unnötig sind. Die würde ich gerne beseitigen (oder wenigstens reduzieren). auch damit war ich bisher erfolglos...

```
0.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                       

  (kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kspaceduel-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                       

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/klines-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kolf-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                             

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/klickety-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksnakeduel-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                      

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                   

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kmahjongg-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/palapeli-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kubrick-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                          

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/killbots-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                      

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kfourinline-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                      

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/lskat-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                            

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kapman-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kreversi-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                         

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                     

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/katomic-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                          

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/bovo-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                             

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kblackbox-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kmines-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kpat-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                             

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kiriki-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                           

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksudoku-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                          

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/granatier-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/konquest-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/knetwalk-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ktuberling-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kollision-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kbounce-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kajongg-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksirk-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/bomber-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kblocks-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdiamond-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kigo-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ksquares-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kshisen-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/knavalbattle-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Die beteiligten Pakete (kbreakout, libkdegames, kdegames-meta) habe ich einzeln entfernt und upgedatet. Das hat funktioniert. Aber das world-Update (emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world) hat den Block wieder gebracht. Woher das kommt ist mir nicht klar...

Der letzte Punkt sind die vielen Slot-Installationen, die meiner Ansicht nach unnötig sind. Die würde ich gerne beseitigen (oder wenigstens reduzieren). auch damit war ich bisher erfolglos...[/code]

Jede Hilfe ist herzlich willkommen...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.50:4 ("<kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.50:4" is blocking kde-base/libkdegames-4.11.1)                 
> 
> ...

 

Wahrscheinlich hast du nicht alle für kde-4.11 erforderlichen Pakete in den keywords freigeschaltet. (4.10 und 4.11 kannst du nicht mischen)

Nutze am besten (wie schon mal empfohlen) das im http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE verlinkte keywords fille

/edit

Achso, da kommt auch noch die Frage auf welche KDE Version du eigentlich letztendlich installieren möchtest - die stabile 4.10.5 oder die experimentelle 4.11.1 aus dem testing-zweig?

............................................................................................................

Eine mit systemd kompatible lvm2 Version sollte inzwischen im portage Tree verfügbar sein (ungetestet)

uhai, ich denke es ist besser und übersichtlicher zwei solche Themen nicht in einem Thread zu mischen - mache dafür in Zukunft doch besser zwei Threads auf, sprich ein Thema pro Thread :)

----------

## uhai

ok, das keywordfile hat den Block beseitigt. daran habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht...

Was bleibt sind die Slots:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.0 required by (media-sound/amarok-2.7.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1:4[aqua=,handbook] required by (kde-base/kabcclient-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                          

    (and 359 more with the same problem)                                                                   

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.0:2 required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/soprano:0

  (dev-libs/soprano-2.9.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/soprano-2.9.3[dbus,raptor,redland,virtuoso] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                             

  (dev-libs/soprano-2.9.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)      

app-text/texlive-core:0

  (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/texlive-core-2010[xetex] required by (dev-texlive/texlive-context-2012-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                         

  (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)             

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-3.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/openjpeg-1.5.1::gentoo, installed)       

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.5:0/0= required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.6::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-gfx/rawstudio-2.0-r1::gentoo, installed)         

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/vigra-1.8.0::gentoo, installed)             

    (and 1 more with the same problems)                                                        

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.3-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.2:0= required by (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-util/mdds:0

  (dev-util/mdds-0.7.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-util/mdds-0.8.0 required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-util/mdds-0.8.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

virtual/jpeg:0

  (virtual/jpeg-0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/jpeg:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/jpeg:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/lcms-2.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/jpeg-0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdelibs:4
> 
> ...

  amarok-2.7 ist mit kde-4.11 nicht mehr kompatibel

Für kde-4.11 wird >=amarok-2.8 benötigt.

Schalte den mal frei, damit sollten sich dann wahrscheinlich schon ne menge Abhängigkeitskonflikte lösen.

----------

## uhai

amarok-2.8 habe ich freigeschaltet, das sind die Konflikte, die bleiben:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.0:2 required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/soprano:0

  (dev-libs/soprano-2.9.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/soprano-2.9.3[dbus,raptor,redland,virtuoso] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                             

  (dev-libs/soprano-2.9.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)      

app-text/texlive-core:0

  (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/texlive-core-2010[xetex] required by (dev-texlive/texlive-context-2012-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                         

  (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)             

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-3.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/openjpeg-1.5.1::gentoo, installed)       

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.5:0/0= required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.6::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-gfx/rawstudio-2.0-r1::gentoo, installed)         

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/vigra-1.8.0::gentoo, installed)             

    (and 1 more with the same problems)                                                        

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.3-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.2:0= required by (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-util/mdds:0

  (dev-util/mdds-0.7.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-util/mdds-0.8.0 required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-util/mdds-0.8.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

virtual/jpeg:0

  (virtual/jpeg-0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/jpeg:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/jpeg:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/lcms-2.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/jpeg-0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

```

----------

## franzf

Setz noch dev-libs/gobject-introspection auf deine Liste und schau weiter.

----------

## uhai

bei den keywords habe ich das schon drin.  Das sche4int nichts zu bringen... Sollte ich die kleinere Version noch maskieren?

uhai

Das ist mir gar nicht verständlich:

```
  (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/texlive-core-2010[xetex] required by (dev-texlive/texlive-context-2012-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                         

  (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)             
```

Was will mir portage damit sagen? Das ist doch installiert... und da wird doch nur eine Version texlive-core erwähnt: 2012-r1?

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> bei den keywords habe ich das schon drin.  Das sche4int nichts zu bringen... Sollte ich die kleinere Version noch maskieren?
> 
> uhai

  Hm, magst du dazu bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pv dev-libs/glib gobject-introspection gdk-pixbuf
```

 posten?

 *Quote:*   

>  Das ist mir gar nicht verständlich:
> 
> ```
>   (app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by
> 
> ...

  Beachte beim

>=app-text/texlive-core-2010[xetex] required by (dev-texlive/texlive-context-2012-r1

das geforderte "xetex" Use-Flag. Ist dein schon installiertes =app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1 mit "xetex" Use-Flag gebaut, bzw würde es damit gebaut werden?

Schau dazu zb in der  Ausgabe von "emerge -pv app-text/texlive-core"

----------

## uhai

Danke für deine Hilfe, Josef.95

Das gobject-introspection-Problem habe ich inzwischen gelöst bekommen. Momentan sehen die Slot-Geschichten hier so aus:

```
# required by sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.100-r2[thin]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1 ~amd64

```

Bei libpng scheitere ich beim emerge @preserved-rebuild an kdelibs-4.11....

Die keyword changes habe ich ergänzt, ebenso wie das USE=xetex.

So sieht es jetzt aus:

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests 

>>> Running pre-merge checks for media-libs/libraw-0.15.4                               

>>> Running pre-merge checks for media-video/mjpegtools-2.0.0-r3                                           

 * Current versions of mjpegtools only support V4L1 which is not available                                 

 * for kernel versions 2.6.38 and above. V4L1 will be disabled.                                            

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-fs/samba-3.6.16                                                       

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-apps/systemd-204

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.9.11-gentoo-r1y

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                            [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201

 * Checking for sufficient disk space to build webkit-gtk with debugging CFLAGS

 * Checking for at least 18 gigabytes disk space at "/media/Backup/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201/temp" ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1

 * ERROR: sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Need gcc 4.7 or later to build, current version is 4.6.3

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                              ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1.ebuild, line  26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      die "Need gcc 4.7 or later to build, current version is `gcc-fullversion`"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/media/Backup/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/media/Backup/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/media/Backup/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1'

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r300

 * Checking for sufficient disk space to build webkit-gtk with debugging CFLAGS

 * Checking for at least 18 gigabytes disk space at "/media/Backup/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r300/temp" ...             
```

Das sagt eix gcc:

```
[I] sys-devel/gcc 

     Available versions:                    

      (2.95)    ~*2.95.3-r10^s                                  

      (3.1)     *3.1.1-r2                                                     

      (3.2)     **3.2.2^s *3.2.3-r4                                                                   

      (3.3)     ~3.3.6-r1^s                                                                                

      (3.4)     3.4.6-r2^s                                                                                 

      (4.0)     ~*4.0.4^s                                                                                  

      (4.1)     4.1.2^s                                                                                    

      (4.2)     ~4.2.4-r1^s                                                                                

      (4.3)     ~4.3.3-r2^s 4.3.4^s ~4.3.5^s 4.3.6-r1^s                                                    

      (4.4)     ~4.4.2^s ~4.4.3-r3^s 4.4.4-r2^s 4.4.5^s 4.4.6-r1^s 4.4.7^s                                 

      (4.5)     ~4.5.1-r1^s ~4.5.2^s 4.5.3-r2^s 4.5.4^s                                                    

      (4.6)     ~4.6.0^s ~4.6.1-r1^s ~4.6.2^s 4.6.3^s ~4.6.4^s                                             

      (4.7)     ~4.7.0^s ~4.7.1^s ~4.7.2-r1^s ~4.7.3^s                                                     

      (4.8)     [M]**4.8.0^s [M]**4.8.1^s                                                                  

      {{altivec bootstrap boundschecking build cxx d doc fixed-point fortran gcj go graphite gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libssp lto mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nopie nossp nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp regression-test static vanilla}}                                                                      

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4.6)^s(05:51:44 01.08.2013)(cxx fortran mudflap multilib nls nptl openmp -altivec -doc -fixed-point -gcj -graphite -gtk -hardened -libssp -lto -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla)                                                                        

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/                                                              

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection

```

Ist es ratsam, gcc-4.7 freizuschalten?

Ich habe Probleme, ,die Infos in der portage-Ausgabe alle richtig zu deuten. Gibt es da (außer der man-page) eine Hilfe? Am liebsten mit Screenshots, so dass ich auch die Farben richtig deuten lerne...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, prima :)

Ja, =sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3 kann man normal schon durchweg gut nutzen, es gibt zZt nur noch sehr wenige offene Bugs

Ein Vorschlag:

Nimm die zZt stabile gcc:4.6 Version mit in world auf, somit wird verhindert das sie beim --depclean mit entfernt wird: 

```
emerge -av --noreplace gcc:4.6
```

Und schalte dir dann zusätzlich ~sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3 mit frei, merge ihn, stell mit gcc-config auf den neuen um, und merge thin-provisioning-tools

Sorry, eine Dokumentation zu den Farben der emerge Ausgabe ist mir zZt nicht bekannt.

----------

## uhai

ok, emerge läuft jetzt (407 Pakete)...

Melde mich morgen wieder   :Very Happy:  Herzlichen Dank Josef.95

uhai

----------

## uhai

Abbruch bei kdelibs-4.11.1:

```
cd /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kdecore && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_symlink_library ../lib/libkdecore.so.5.11.1 ../lib/libkdecore.so.5 ../lib/libkdecore.so

make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/CMakeFiles  11 12 13 14 15 16 17

[ 28%] Built target kdecore

make[1]: Leaving directory `/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build'

 * S: '/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1, Log file:

>>>  '/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## firefly

wo ist die fehlermeldung?

----------

## uhai

Error2 ist dürftig...

Mit grep finde ich noch das:

```
grep E rror /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/temp/build.log

automoc4: empty source file: /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/khtml/JSMediaError.cpp

make[2]: *** [lib/libsolid.so.4.11.1] Error 1

make[1]: *** [solid/solid/CMakeFiles/solid.dir/all] Error 2

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/network/k3resolverstandardworkers.cpp: In member function âKNetwork::KResolver::ErrorCodes KNetwork::Internal::KStandardWorker::addUnix()â:

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Das komplette build.log würde ich ja gerne hochladen, aber mein pastebin verweigert die Arbeit (Bad API request, invalid api-option).

uhai

```
[D] kde-base/solid

     Available versions:  (4) 4.10.4 ~4.10.5

       {aqua bluetooth debug networkmanager wicd}

     Installed versions:  4.10.5(4)(16:36:10 10.08.2013)(-aqua -bluetooth -debug -networkmanager -wicd)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Solid: the KDE hardware library

[I] kde-base/solid-runtime

     Available versions:  (4) 4.10.4 (~)4.10.5

       {aqua debug}

     Installed versions:  4.10.5(4)(23:22:28 02.07.2013)(-aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE SC solid runtime modules (autoeject, automounter and others)

```

Keine 4.11????

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, an solid wird es vermutlich eher nicht liegen. Poste doch mal die letzten ~100 Zeilen von vorm "Error 1" Interessant ist wie es zum "Error 1" kommt, sprich warum, und wie er überhaupt entsteht.

kde-base/solid gibt es in 4.11 so nicht mehr, stattdessen kommt kde-base/solid-actions-kcm

Aber kde-base/solid-runtime-4.11.1 sollte es geben. Wurde nach dem letzten --sync eventuelle ein eix-update vergessen? Was sagt "ls -l /usr/portage/kde-base/solid-runtime/" dazu?

----------

## uhai

```
s -l /usr/portage/kde-base/solid-runtime/

insgesamt 36

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17212 15. Sep 16:31 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2820 15. Sep 16:31 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   156  9. Feb 2010  metadata.xml

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   656  2. Aug 16:31 solid-runtime-4.10.5.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   750 15. Sep 16:31 solid-runtime-4.11.1.ebuild

```

Richtig, eix -update hat auch ein Problem:

```
Datenbankfile '/var/cache/eix/portage.eix' nicht beschreibbar (mode = 'wb')

ls -ali /var/cache/eix/portage.eix

2121 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6523363  4. Aug 09:54 /var/cache/eix/portage.eix

```

So ein Live-chroot-System hat seine Tücken.... wie sollten die Rechte denn da aussehen? Nach dem Chroot bin ich ja als root unterwegs, eventuell mit einer anderen id?

Die bestellten 100 Zeilen:

```
(chroot) livecd / # grep -B 100 "Error 1" /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/temp/build.log                                              

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/FastMalloc.h:56:1: warning: "WTF_USE_MULTIPLE_THREADS" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                

cd /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/solid/solid && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -D_REENTRANT -DKDE_DEPRECATED_WARNINGS -DKDE4_CMAKE_TOPLEVEL_DIR_LENGTH=50 -DQT_USE_FAST_CONCATENATION -DQT_USE_FAST_OPERATOR_PLUS -DWITH_SOLID_UDISKS2  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/solid/solid -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1 -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/interfaces -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/solid -I/usr/include/qca2/QtCrypto -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus    -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -o CMakeFiles/solid_static.dir/backends/fstab/fstabstorageaccess.o -c /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/fstab/fstabstorageaccess.cpp                                                                                                                                                                                           

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/ustring.h:33:0,                                                                                                              

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/value.h:28,                                                                                                                  

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:29:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/Vector.h:723:1: warning: "WTF_COMPILER_MSVC7" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                         

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTraits.h:26:0,                                                                                                       

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTable.h:26,                                                                                                          

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashMap.h:25,                                                                                                            

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashCountedSet.h:27,                                                                                                     

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/collector.h:28,                                                                                                              

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/ustring.h:36,                                                                                                                

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/value.h:28,                                                                                                                  

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:29:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashFunctions.h:110:1: warning: "WTF_COMPILER_MSVC" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                   

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashFunctions.h:115:1: warning: "WTF_COMPILER_MSVC" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                   

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTraits.h:26:0,                                                                                                       

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTable.h:26,                                                                                                          

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashMap.h:25,                                                                                                            

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashCountedSet.h:27,                                                                                                     

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/collector.h:28,                                                                                                              

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/ustring.h:36,                                                                                                                

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/value.h:28,                                                                                                                  

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:29:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashFunctions.h:159:1: warning: "WTF_COMPILER_MSVC" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                   

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTable.h:26:0,                                                                                                        

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashMap.h:25,                                                                                                            

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashCountedSet.h:27,                                                                                                     

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/collector.h:28,                                                                                                              

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/ustring.h:36,                                                                                                                

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/value.h:28,                                                                                                                  

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:29:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTraits.h:49:1: warning: "WTF_COMPILER_MSVC" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                       

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/wtf/HashTraits.h:66:1: warning: "WTF_COMPILER_MSVC" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                       

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/value.h:28:0,                                                                                                                

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:29:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/ustring.h:43:1: warning: "WTF_PLATFORM_FORCE_PACK" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                        

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/protect.h:29:0,                                                                                                              

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/interpreter.h:28,                                                                                                            

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/object.h:30,                                                                                                                 

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:30:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/JSLock.h:76:1: warning: "WTF_USE_MULTIPLE_THREADS" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                        

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/object.h:30:0,                                                                                                               

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:30:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/interpreter.h:42:1: warning: "WTF_USE_BINDINGS" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                           

In file included from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/object.h:30:0,                                                                                                               

                 from /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization/ktranscript.cpp:30:                                                                                         

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs/interpreter.h:332:1: warning: "WTF_USE_BINDINGS" is not defined [-Wundef]                                                                          

Linking CXX executable ../bin/kjs                                                                                                                                                                                        

cd /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kjs && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/kjs_bin.dir/link.txt --verbose=1                                                        

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++   -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden  -Wl,--enable-new-dtags  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed CMakeFiles/kjs_bin.dir/kjs_bin_automoc.o CMakeFiles/kjs_bin.dir/kjs.o  -o ../bin/kjs -rdynamic ../lib/libkjs.so.4.11.1 -Wl,-rpath,/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/lib:                                                           

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/CMakeFiles                                                                                               

[ 21%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/services/kservicegroup.o                                                                                                                                       

cd /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kdecore && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -DMAKE_KDECORE_LIB -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -D_REENTRANT -DKDE_DEPRECATED_WARNINGS -DKDE4_CMAKE_TOPLEVEL_DIR_LENGTH=50 -DQT_USE_FAST_CONCATENATION -DQT_USE_FAST_OPERATOR_PLUS -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fPIC -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kdecore -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1 -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/interfaces -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kdecore/network -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kdecore/date -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kdecore/compression -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/auth -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kjs -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1_build/kjs -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/compression -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/config -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/date -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/io -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/jobs -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/kernel -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/network -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/services -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/localization -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/sycoca -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/text -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/util -I/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/sonnet -I/usr/include/qca2/QtCrypto -I/usr/include/polkit-qt-1 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtMultimedia -I/usr/include/qt4/QtHelp -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/default -I/usr/include/qt4    -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -o CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/services/kservicegroup.o -c /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/kdecore/services/kservicegroup.cpp                                                                                                                                                               

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::OpticalDisc::~OpticalDisc()':                                                                                          

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:344: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'                                             

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::OpticalDisc::~OpticalDisc()':                                                                                          

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:344: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'                                             

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::OpticalDisc::isAppendable() const':                                                                                    

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:371: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperty(QString const&) const'                  

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::OpticalDisc::OpticalDisc(Solid::Backends::UDisks2::Device*)':                                                          

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:334: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::Device()'                                              

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:336: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::Client(QObject*)'                                      

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:337: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::deviceByDeviceFile(QString const&)'                    

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:337: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::operator=(UdevQt::Device const&)'                      

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:337: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:339: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperties() const'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:341: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::~Client()'

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::OpticalDisc::OpticalDisc(Solid::Backends::UDisks2::Device*)':

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:334: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:336: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::Client(QObject*)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:337: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::deviceByDeviceFile(QString const&)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:337: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::operator=(UdevQt::Device const&)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:337: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:339: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperties() const'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksopticaldisc.cpp:341: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::~Client()'

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::StorageDrive::~StorageDrive()':

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:39: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::StorageDrive::~StorageDrive()':

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:39: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::StorageDrive::bus() const':

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:112: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperty(QString const&) const'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:118: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperty(QString const&) const'

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::StorageDrive::StorageDrive(Solid::Backends::UDisks2::Device*)':

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:32: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:34: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::Client(QObject*)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:35: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::deviceByDeviceFile(QString const&)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:35: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::operator=(UdevQt::Device const&)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:35: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:36: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperties() const'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:36: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::~Client()'

CMakeFiles/solid.dir/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.o: In function `Solid::Backends::UDisks2::StorageDrive::StorageDrive(Solid::Backends::UDisks2::Device*)':

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:32: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:34: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::Client(QObject*)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:35: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::deviceByDeviceFile(QString const&)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:35: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::operator=(UdevQt::Device const&)'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:35: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::~Device()'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:36: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Device::deviceProperties() const'

/media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/work/kdelibs-4.11.1/solid/solid/backends/udisks2/udisksstoragedrive.cpp:36: undefined reference to `UdevQt::Client::~Client()'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lib/libsolid.so.4.11.1] Error 1

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> s -l /usr/portage/kde-base/solid-runtime/
> 
> ...

 

Hm ja, ungewöhnlich. Eigentümer und Gruppe sollten eher auf portage:portage gesetzt sein.

Am chroot sollte es vermutlich nicht liegen. Hast du das System mal umkopiert, oder aus einem Backup wiederhergestellt? wenn ja, sind dabei eventuell Rechte nicht passend mit kopiert worden?

Handelt es sich um dieses System mit lvm systemd und separaten /usr ? Wenn ja, kann das System schon wieder normal gebootet werden?

 *Quote:*   

>  Die bestellten 100 Zeilen:
> 
> ```
> (chroot) livecd / # grep -B 100 "Error 1" /media/Backup/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1/temp/build.log                                              
> 
> ...

  Ist auch recht ungewöhnlich. Schau mal ob ein rebuild von udisks:2 hilft.

----------

## uhai

richtig, ein Backup , dessen Wiederherstellung nicht ganz glatt lief...

die meisten libs sind auch keine Symlinks mehr...

System bootet, lvm2 lädt aber die partitionen nicht von allein, daher bin ich momentan im chroot unterwegs. Manuell kann ich die lvm2-partitionen laden, X läuft aber nicht.

/usr ist keine lvm-Partition, lediglich /usr/portage und /usr/non-portage.

Rest probiere ich heute abend aus, wenn ich wieder daheim bin...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo uhai

Ich denke mit diesen Thread, und auch zusammenfassend mit diesem Thread (der vermutlich auch noch nicht wirklich gelöst ist) solltest du mal über eine Neuinstallation nachdenken. Wahrscheinlich wird dieses System nur noch (wenn überhaupt) mit sehr viel Aufwand zu retten sein.

Langfristig gesehen wird eine frische solide Neuinstallation wahrscheinlich die bessere alternative sein.

----------

## uhai

Vermutlich hast Du recht...

Ich würde gerne meine Programme alle wieder haben, kann ich einfach mein world-file über die Neuinstallation kopieren?

Kann ich die package.use und package.keywords behalten?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, die world fille (/var/lib/portage/world) und auch die package.use / package.keywords solltest du normal wiederverwenden können. (package.keywords am besten gleich mal nach package.accept_keywords migrieren)

Sichere dir am besten das komplette /etc (aber kopiere es nicht blind ohne nachzuprüfen komplett ins neue System, sondern pflücke dir nur die wirklich benötigten configs raus, möglichst ohne Altlasten mit zu übernehmen :))

und auch die Kernel.config

Und sofern nicht zwingend erforderlich verzichte am besten auf separates /usr

----------

## uhai

Wo sind meine user gespeichert? Ich möchte nicht pauschal alle /etc/* wiederherstellen. Aber miene user hätte ich schon gerne zurück...

Kann mir da bitte jemand mit dem Zaunpfahl winken?

uhai

Das habe ich gefunden:

/etc/passwd

/etc/groups

/etc/shadow

Reicht das? Meine Nutzer  kann ich darin nämlich nicht finden...??

----------

## Christian99

das sind genau die richtigen dateien, wie meinst du, du kannst deine user nicht finden?

----------

## uhai

cat /backup/etc/passwd enthält die usernamen miener menschlichen Benutzer nicht?? Also z.B. uhai taucht da nicht auf...

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

news:x:9:13:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/var/empty:/bin/false

man:x:13:15:added by portage for man:/usr/share/man:/sbin/nologin

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

dhcp:x:101:248:added by portage for dhcp:/var/lib/dhcp:/sbin/nologin

games:x:36:35:added by portage for foobillard:/usr/games:/bin/bash

ldap:x:439:439:added by portage for openldap:/usr/lib64/openldap:/sbin/nologin

apache:x:81:81:added by portage for apache:/var/www:/sbin/nologin

timidity:x:102:18:added by portage for timidity++:/var/lib/timidity:/sbin/nologin

gpsd:x:103:14:added by portage for gpsd:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

polkitd:x:104:247:added by portage for polkit:/var/lib/polkit-1:/sbin/nologin

pulse:x:105:245:added by portage for pulseaudio:/var/run/pulse:/sbin/nologin

messagebus:x:106:244:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

```

uhai

----------

## Christian99

verwendest du sowas wie ldap oder einen anderen verzeichnisdienst?

----------

## uhai

zumindest nicht bewusst...

----------

## Christian99

hm, dann sollte nach allen was ich weiß deine benutzer in diesen dateien zu finden sein.

ich verwirrt bin...

----------

## uhai

ich auch...

wenn ldap installiert wäre, wo müßte ich dann suchen? Und was könnte es außer ldap noch sein?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

einfach nur ldap installieren von ldap reicht nicht aus, muss auch mehr oder weniger umfangreich konfigureiert werden. und wenn du das gemacht hättest, wüsstest du glaub ich wo du suchen musst

----------

## uhai

ok, gibt es noch etwas anderes wie ldap, das hier "unbewußt" installiert sein könnte?

----------

## Christian99

ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber solche sachen müsstest du mindestens über pam aktiviert haben, also "ausversehen" hast di da sicher nichts installiert

----------

## Josef.95

In einem neu aufgesetzten System ist es vermutlich das beste benötigte User mit useradd neu hinzuzufügen.

Siehe dazu auch im Handbuch --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=11#doc_chap1

Dateien aus einem alten kaputten System zu kopieren ist meist keine gute Idee.

----------

## uhai

Werde ich wohl so machen. Hatte aber schon mal Probleme, weil die User-IDs dann unterschiedlich waren. Die alten IDs habe ich natürlich nicht notiert...

Kann man die im /home/user irgendwo auslesen?

uhai

----------

